# Trouble



## Cathyb (Sep 28, 2012)

On vacation and forgot my password. Went thru the steps, made new password and now it lets me in, but not as a member being able to post.

Please help me.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Cathy - Your post is visible, and you are showing up as a "member" - look right under your picture.

Can you access the member's only forums, like the Sightings Forum?


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 28, 2012)

Denise:  There is no 'tab' to look at my older posts, etc.  I just have the kind of setup for those who are not members.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 28, 2012)

that tab would exist if you were a member or not.

clearly you can post or reply...given this thread exists =)

can you elaborate on what exactly the error you are getting is?


----------



## RX8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Never mind.  Not pertinent to the question


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 28, 2012)

eh...at that point you are pretty much on the honor system.

its not worth the trouble to go through and "confirm" over 15 bucks =)

we'll change the member code eventually...after the forum upgrade.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 28, 2012)

no error message.  The tabs to select from do not show where I can click and see my 'entries' from previous posts.  Example:  I cannot get back to my string of posts about being at Marriott Newport Coast.  This all occurred after I had to pick a new password.  All I can do is read today's posts and Search.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 28, 2012)

Click on QUICK LINKS and YOUR POSTS.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 28, 2012)

Are you, by any chance, visiting via something other than a computer, like a smart phone?  Some people report limited functionality with non-computer connections.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 28, 2012)

no, just my laptop and it worked fine for 4 days and then when I forgot my password and went thru the steps to make a new password my trouble started.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 29, 2012)

Denise - that is my problem -- I don't have Quick Links to click.  All I have to select from is what non-members have; however it allows me to post.

Help!


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 29, 2012)

*Brian/Denise--more of my problem detail*

Looking at top blue background right now. I have User CP, Posting Rules, BBS Help, Users List, Calendar, Search, New Posts, Mark Forums Read, Open Buddy List and Log Out 

I am missing tabs to look at my posts and 1-2 others.  Also I think under my Welcome, Cathy is status TUG member but no blank to type is a password.

Please tell me what is going on!!! Also how to correct it.  TIA


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 29, 2012)

Cathyb said:


> Looking at top blue background right now. I have User CP, Posting Rules, BBS Help, Users List, Calendar, Search, New Posts, Mark Forums Read, Open Buddy List and Log Out
> 
> I am missing tabs to look at my posts and 1-2 others.  Also I think under my Welcome, Cathy is status TUG member but no blank to type is a password.
> 
> Please tell me what is going on!!! Also how to correct it.  TIA



What you describe is mostly what I have- except for I have Quick Links. It looks like you have the box checked to remember your password. If you sign out, you'll have to enter your password to sign back on to TUGBBS. Uncheck the 'remember' box and you'll have to enter your password each time. Can't tell you where your Quick Links went, but it doesn't sound like a major disaster.

Good luck finding your Quick Links.

Jim


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 29, 2012)

I think you have Javascript disabled.  Your described links in the blue navigation bar are what I see in IE with Javascript disabled.

To enable JavaScript in Firefox:Menu path:
Tools | Options ( in Windows), or
Firefox | Preferences (in Mac), or
Edit | Preferences (in *nix)
... then Content

[√] Enable JavaScript​To enable Javascript in Internet Explorer:Menu path:
Tools | Internet Options | Security
... then Custom Level, or Advanced, depending on your IE version

Scroll down to the _Scripting_ section.
Under _Active Scripting_:
(•) Enable
​Per this page you'll find the Chrome JavaScript setting here:
Click the wrench (tools) icon on the browser toolbar.
Select Options (Preferences on Mac and Linux; Settings on a Chromebook).
Click the Under the Hood tab.
Click Content settings in the "Privacy" section.​
You may need to close down your browser then reload it and log in again for the change to take effect.

You'll also find the pull down menus (like the Search and Quick Links menu items in the blue navigation bar at the top of the page) will provide much more utility with Javascript enabled.


----------

